# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Looking for fiddle tunes in G

## sjf

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here (this is my first post) and to the mandolin. I am loving it an I believe it's going pretty well.  

In addition to playing at home and doing lots of reading online (which includes a lot of lurking here) I am also taking lessons at local music shop.  This week my instructor's homework assignment was to find a fiddle tune (one I have never heard before) in the key of G and learn it.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I might try? I have searched online and am having trouble locating tabs for a fiddle tune that specifies that it is in the key of G.  Any thoughts or help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## Steve1452

Dixie Hoedown

----------


## Perry

Here's a few others:

Leather Britches
Big Sciotia
Blackberry Blossom
Temperance Reel

----------


## Fred Keller

Google is your friend!

----------


## Jean Fugal

http://www.stringband.mossyroof.com/#GTunes

----------


## Markus

You're new to the mandolin?

_The Girl I Left Behind Me_ comes to mind as having a moderate pace, is in G, and served me well.

----------


## allenhopkins

_Turkey In the Straw
Flowers of Edinburgh
Red Wing
Irish Washerwoman
Off to California
Garryowen
Rakes of Mallow
Colored (Southern) Aristocracy
Dingle Regatta
Kesh Jig
Galopede_
...plus about a zillion waltzes.

----------


## Kate D.

Great Big Taters in Sandy Land

----------


## fatt-dad

Nail the Catfish to the Tree
Seneca Square Dance (I do love this tune)
Colored Aristocracy

And all the other great tunes mentioned above.

You may like the "TabEdit" files available on this web page and also at www.mandozine.com  Download the "TabEdit Viewer" (free) and then download your TabEdit file.  The file will show up as music (tab or standard notation) and the computer will "play" the tune so you can get the gist of it.

f-d

----------


## sjf

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! It's nice to have actual people make suggestions rather than just depending on google all the time.

----------


## Chris Rogers

_Shove that Pig's Foot Further in the Fire_ - my favorite, from fiddler Bruce Molsky.

----------


## Pete Summers

There are no tabs here, but some nice midis of G tunes, with a few lead sheets in notation. If you read notation, some software programs like Noteworthy can translate midi to sheet music.

http://hetzler.homestead.com/music_3.html

----------

